# Nell in Europe



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Back to Maggiore from Garda thence to Switzerland via the Simplon
Nell


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

ok :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe a touch more info nell :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, I thought it said Hell in Europe.  

cabby


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

We went from Calais down through France. Laon. Lac de Liez ,Rougemont, Morges, Susten, over the Simplon to Solcio Maggiore,
Iseo, then Garda. Retrace route back to Morges then onto Dole and Troyes thence to Laon. Grandspette and Calais. Total time just under 5 weeks and about 2000 miles in all including the run down to Calais from home. Arrival date home 4th July.
Nell is our Eldiss 165 2012 motorhome. We also have sat nav called Camilla
Mike (stonflo)


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks stonflo for the clarification. Sounds like an interesting trip. 

What was your favourite bit?


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

This is easy. It has to be Lake Iseo a site called Camping Iseo. Small site with all facilities. Bit tight to get in and out of the pitches but the owner and his family guided us in perfectly. Very quiet at night bar closes early but the town of Iseo is a short walk away. Shops and plenty of restaurants. We would have like to stay longer.
Mike (stonflo)


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a quick look at Camping Iseo. Looks stunning - this is our kind of campsite. Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------

